
Surfboard: Audio Feature Extraction for Modern Machine Learning - jonbaer
https://arxiv.org/abs/2005.08848
======
rrherr
I was curious, how does Surfboard compare to Librosa?

It looks like Surfboard is a wrapper combining feature extraction methods from
Librosa and other libraries, plus some of its own implementations. Is that
correct?

[https://github.com/novoic/surfboard/blob/master/COMPONENTS.m...](https://github.com/novoic/surfboard/blob/master/COMPONENTS.md)

~~~
rlenain
Hi there, Author of the paper here. Thanks for your question. I have actually
already addressed this question on our reddit post, please see it:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/gqvnpv/p_s...](https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/gqvnpv/p_surfboard_audio_feature_extraction_for_modern/)

~~~
rrherr
Thanks, this helps!

> Surfboard actually builds on LibROSA for a few of its components (e.g.
> MFCCs) and its functionality (e.g. loading .wav files into memory). In that
> sense it is the same as LibROSA for a lot of their communal functionality.

> LibROSA was built to extract individual components for music analysis. The
> components we built into Surfboard are largely different to those in LibROSA
> (apart from a few). If you are interested, please read our paper and
> documentation to find out more!

------
kyleseculartalk
Also pretty useful is Essentia [1]. It's created by the guys at Universitat
Pompeu Fabra and designed for use both in research (for things like Music
Information Retrieval) and in industry (iirc it's used in a guitar tuner app
and a few other things). Written in c++ with python wrapper, pretty cool!

    
    
      [1] https://essentia.upf.edu/

~~~
shivekkhurana
This is interesting. Essentia has a js wrapper too that runs via WASM.

------
lifeisstillgood
This is very off topic but why is something submitted May 2020 to preprint
listed as [https://arxiv.org/abs/2005.08848](https://arxiv.org/abs/2005.08848)

The 2005. confused me - is it some coincidence of random number generation or
something else I missed?

~~~
jeeceebees
It's YYMM.ID I believe

Last year may was 1905.xxxxxx

~~~
solveit
Yep. This and the last year will be the only two confusing years for a
century.

------
mahesh_rm
Maybe somebody knowledgeable of the field can pitch in: How could this be used
to assess accuracy of pronunciation in language learning contexts?

------
bartman
Github:
[https://github.com/novoic/surfboard](https://github.com/novoic/surfboard)

------
alfla
[https://github.com/novoic/surfboard](https://github.com/novoic/surfboard)

------
youeseh
I understand that the author(s) like to surf, but what does that have to do
with this library?

~~~
mattdano
Surfboards catch waves, like sound waves?

~~~
youeseh
Sure. I wish they'd put a bit more work into the name. Maybe I'm thickheaded
since I can't get over the word association each time I read, "Surfboard".

